# Ohio Bike Meet



## Tom Hudak (Sep 7, 2020)

Hartville Ohio bike meet.  Rumor has it that Robbie from the pickers will be attending


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 8, 2020)

thats great will be there Friday with lots of nice Raleigh bikes and parts.


----------

